# Eddy Merckx 69 or  70 serial number 5 womans special but non the less Spacial.



## jackomeano (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello, 
My name is Jamie and I live in Roma Italy,(and Bristol Rhode Island). Ive just aquired a vintage Eddy Merckx frame It has been blasted and new paint ( orange) , Forks too .
Frame and forks have Zeus drop out? Rare as fare as Ive found out. So Im looking for a stem 3 ttt a set of campy brakes and maybe a really cool looking crank anyone (Buler)

Jackomeano
Pictures are coming


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 28, 2011)

Zeus is a Spanish company with the distinction of being the only bicycle/parts company to offer a complete bike with all in-house components. Zues dropouts were sometimes used on nicer Raleigh frames as well as some others at different points in time, this is the first ive heard of them being on a Merckx... cool.

Ive got a stem for you as well.


----------



## jackomeano (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello , Eric
Thanks for the reply I will have some picture soon ,This bicycle is in my Rome home and Im on my way back to the states in a few day. About the stem is it a 3ttt chrome 110mm , tell me more?  
Jacko


----------



## ericbaker (Jul 5, 2011)

it is a 3tt, polished alloy, and probably about 110mm, I'll find it today


----------

